
An ag company could prove itself more disruptive than Netflix or Airbnb - adrian_mrd
https://newfoodeconomy.org/indigo-agriculture-disruptive-startup/
======
veddox
Interesting article. You rarely hear about innovations in the agricultural
sector, even though it's so fundamental to our society - thanks for sharing!

